

Is Google lying in its own ad? - eddieplan9
http://imgur.com/Yj4Nj

======
nwh
That's not even the number I see in the iTunes.app version of the App Store
(1559).

<http://i.imgur.com/0bBUL.png>

ED: It's possible that the number we see is based on the current store
location the user is in. Google presumably has access to the overall count,
and the original post contains the number of US reviews.

------
senthilnayagam
google search results count in million is a fraud as well, click sequentially
the number will fall in logarithmic scale

------
Benferhat
Is this Reddit?

